# Milk coming down after a miscarriage - Were you warned?



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

When I lost my twins late at about 17-18 weeks, I was heartbroken and shocked to find my breasts full of milk. I had all this milk, and no baby to feed it to









Nobody had told me this would happen.
I never expected it to, because I was roughly in the middle of the second trimester.
It was so painful in so many levels...
And no, I did not know what to do to dry the milk out either...

Did anybody experience this without having been warned?

I see so many mamas losing their babies in the second trimester, and I wonder if they know...


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry, what a difficult situation!







I can't imagine it's common to miscarry that early in the pregnancy and have so much milk. But no matter what, how heartbreaking!!!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I wasn't warned, but I actually just assumed I would have milk since I started leaking in my second trimester with my son! I do recall asking my midwife if I would get milk, and she said maybe, maybe not.

After delivery, nothing was going on with my breasts, but when I had a d&c 2 weeks later for retained tissue, my milk came in just a few days later. Not to the same extent as with my son, as in huge boobs full of milk, but I definitely had a milk supply and some leaking.

Actually, over a year later, a few drops of milk STILL leak out during stimulation. I nursed my son past the point of having milk (just for comfort as he got older) so I have no idea when I will no longer be able to sqeeze drops out.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I was not warned. I had my milk come in (full) after I m/c at 16 weeks. It really bothered me emotionally. Like my body was looking for a baby to feed.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I posted something similar a few days ago. I didn't get engorged, but I could feel let down & the odd drip. I actually was strangely comforted by my milk coming in. It was like in this whole horrible experience where I feel completely failed by my body, at least my breasts knew that they were supposed to sustain the life of my child.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Another mama warned me, but not my doctor. I had to ask her.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm sorry mama. I lost joslyn at 22 weeks and I was told by the nurse that my boobs would engorge and that I could use a sports-bra to lessen the discomfort, but for some reason I was only half listening to her. 4 days after my loss I was watching a movie with hubby and went to the bathroom quickly, when I glanced at myself in the mirror on the way out I saw 2 wet marks where my nipples are in my shirt. I was so intrigued by it though. Of course I was sad, but this was my first baby and was just amazed my body could produce milk. For me it was half/half. I was somewhat comforted and somewhat SAD!


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

When I lost my twins late at about 17-18 weeks, I was heartbroken and shocked to find my breasts full of milk. I had all this milk, and no baby to feed it to
I had a demise at this gestation too. I had a full milk suppy come in, and yes, I was warned. I didn't really need to be told. I'm a OB RN and I knew full well that my milk would come in with a second trimester loss. It still sucked. I had never been engorged before. My other kids were great breastfeeders so I never had that rock hard engorgement.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

I had heard of it later in pregnancy but not this early. But women should be warned... It is a very painful thing to deal with if it is unknown. Thanks for putting this out there for all.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I asked when I was induced to give birth. I was 20 weeks. She said I may or may not...it all depends on the momma. I remember the look of shock on her face when my own mother proudly announced that my 2 year old would be thrilled if my milk came in so that she could have milk when she nursed!!







: And yes, I was lucky....so incredibly lucky. I hadn't weaned my dd, and she picked up right where she left off ....and oh yes...she was SO happy the milk was back. It was a very healing experience.

<<Hugs>> to those whose milk came in with no babe to nurse....how completely devestating.


----------

